# Vibración de motor con variador altivar



## andyskan (Dic 28, 2010)

Bueno ante todo saludos, esperando puedan ayudarme con el problema que tengo.
Lo que pasa es que hace poco se ha realizado el cambio de variador, lo cual se ha configurado de una manera sencilla run/stop, jog y segunda velocidad preseleccionada. Ahora al darle run al motor en vacío (sin carga) el motor vibra, se descarta que pueda ser el motor ya que es uno nuevo ya que el anterior tenia problemas con el alojamiento de rodamientos. Agradecería puedan ayudarme del porqué el motor vibra con dicho variador. ¿qué parámetros modificar para darle solución?
El variador es un ALTIVAR 71 de 10 HP


----------



## Dano (Dic 28, 2010)

Probaron conectando el motor directo a la linea?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 29, 2010)

Otra recomendación:

La corriente de cada fase en el motor está balanceada con respecto a las otras 2?

Saludos


----------



## andyskan (Dic 29, 2010)

Gracias por su ayuda. El motor no ha sido conectado directo a la red. Y la corriente tampoco lo he medido fase por fase pero en el display del variador se observa 8.6 A constante. Ahora se tomó valores en ohmmios con el multímetro digital y en cada fase es de 1.9 ohm. Y el motor es un WEG de 4 polos - 12 terminales conexión doble estrella.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 30, 2010)

Antes de tomar alguna acción por favor revisa con una pinza amperimetrica el valor de corriente y con un voltimetro RMS el voltaje de salida, ya que muchas veces la corriente de salida leída en el VFD puede ser erronea, si los valores de corriente y voltajes a la salida son parejos entre si, entonces hay que mirar la parametrización del equipo.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2010)

Podes pasar la fica del motor? para ver los valores de tensiónes con los que es capaz de trabajar? pero hace primero lo que te dijo Dano es lo más lógico.

No midas las salidas del variador porque te dara lecturas falsas y cualquier valor...

No se la frecuencia de red de Peru pero fijate que si es 50hz que el máximo del variador sea eso y si es 60 que sea 60, los motores Weg no se comportan muy bien con sobrefrecuencia...


----------



## andyskan (Ene 7, 2011)

Saludos y gracias por su ayuda, Pues luego de varios días de espera se programó la parada de maquina y se realizó las pruebas que me sugirieron. Aquí les comento lo que se hizo:
Se realizó la medición con el multímetro teniendo un valor de 1.9 ohm. Hasta ahí aparentemente bien.
Se realizó el arranque directo del motor en 380 V en conexión doble estrella. Teniendo un desfase de Intensidad de 1 A.
Se cambió la conexión del motor en doble triangulo a 220 V teniendo un desfase de 3.5 A.
Se cambió el motor por un dietz se probó el motor en arranque directo, teniendo una intensidad de 2.6 A en las 3 lineas.
Se procedió a conectar al variador, se mide la intensidad y se tiene 2.7 A en las 3 líneas. Se prueba en máquina y solucionado el problema de la vibración.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2011)

Que bueno Andyscan, que pudieras solucionar tu problema y que fe fuea útila las distintas sugerencias, un abrazo y ya sabes siempre podras contar con nosotros


----------



## andyskan (Ene 8, 2011)

Gracias pandacba.


----------

